# Amplificadores para mp3



## 15584104 (Nov 15, 2008)

Hola, necesitaba el esquema de un amplificador para un mp3.
Quiero que suene fuerte digamos, mucho mas que lo parlantes de una computadora.
busque con el buscador... pero creo que no sirven para los mp3 o algo de eso ..

necesito saber que parlantes usar,etc.
gracias


----------



## Fer5514 (Nov 15, 2008)

hola, cualquier amplificador te sirve solo te aclaro algo:

la señal de audio de un mp3 es muy debil o baja, para que tu amplificador suene con toda su potencia necesitas ponerle un preamplificador entrel el mp3 y el amplificador

edito: 
sobre los parlantes, tu los escojes, depende cuanta potencia quieres, yo con 60w tengo un subwoofer de400w a 10"


saludos


----------



## 15584104 (Nov 15, 2008)

eso es lo que queria saber...lo del pre... gracias


----------



## mnicolau (Nov 15, 2008)

15584104 dijo:
			
		

> eso es lo que queria saber...lo del pre... gracias



Hola, tal cual como te dijo Fer5514, seguramente vas a necesitar el preamplificador. Buscá en este foro que hay muchísimos circuitos, tanto de amplificador, como de pre's.

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f30/
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/

Ahí están los subforos de pequeña y gran señal. Tenés información para leer un rato largo.. jej.

Saludos


----------



## 15584104 (Nov 16, 2008)

sisi ... gracias estuve viendo este post tuyo tmb: https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/amplificador-tda7377-preamplificadores-vumetro-pcbs-11325/

muy bueno pero de cuantos W tienen q ser los parlantes?
suenan mas que los parlantes de la pc o no?
yo quiero q suene bien el grave(L)
Gracias


----------



## Fer5514 (Nov 16, 2008)

hola, veo que lo que quieres son bajos(graves), ¿tienes parlantes de pc? entonces ya tienes exceso de altos y medios.

si es así, otra idea sería hacerte un amplificador mono, con una mezcladora conviertes a mono ambos canales de los parlantes, luego a un pre, al amplificador y despues al filtro pasabajos.

cuantos W tienen q ser los parlantes?
preferentemente mas de lo que da el amplificador

suenan mas que los parlantes de la pc o no? 
hay mucha variedad de parlantes de pc, ahora hay parlantes que tienen hasta 100w.

te adjunto una foto de unos filtros pasabajos baratos en lugar de hacer otro circuito.

saludos


----------



## 15584104 (Nov 16, 2008)

muy bueno todo ... y gracias por ,todas las contestaciones rapidas.
seguro q arme este circuito: http://construyasuvideorockola.com/sonido_e_amp1.php 
muy bueno y muy completo, lo malo es q no dice de cuantos W es, pero no importa


----------



## Fer5514 (Nov 16, 2008)

muy bien explicado, 

el amplificador es de 40w+40w a 8ohm, si lo vas a poner para el mp3 recuerda usar un preamplificador

saludos


----------



## 15584104 (Nov 16, 2008)

Fer5514 dijo:
			
		

> muy bien explicado,
> 
> el amplificador es de 40w+40w a 8ohm, si lo vas a poner para el mp3 recuerda usar un preamplificador
> 
> saludos



yo creo que no necesito un pre, porque algunos dicen que ya lo trae... mira esto que dice:

Ahora conecte los parlantes a
las salidas y el computador o
u Discman el la entrada y disfrute
su amplificador.
Este amplificador es óptimo para Videorockolas ya
que además de su gran fidelidad, tiene incorporados
unos tonos discretos de gran calidad que sirven para
realzar las frecuencias que se pierden con la compresión
MPEG el cual Hace una perdida en las frecuencias
bajas y altas dándole un exceso de medios al archivo.
Por esta razón estos tonos son ideales para ser usados
en computador.

y en ningun momento habla de ponerle un pre al disc man, yo creo que lo tiene incorporado.

El parlante tiene que ser de 40W? y de 8ohm?
no entiendo porque soy un poco principiante.
Saludos


----------



## Yoangel Lazaro (Nov 16, 2008)

Busca parlante de 40W a 100W para sonar bien, lo que si tiene que ser exacto es 8 ohm


----------



## Fer5514 (Nov 16, 2008)

hola.
cuando dices amplificador para mp3 me imagino uno de esos portatiles (como memoria usb), o los que parecen ipod, estos vienen hechos para hacer sonar las bocinitas de los audifonos por lo tanto solo se necesita una señal muy pequeña y creo que también vienen así para ahorrar batería.

la señal de audio de la pc y la mayoría de discman si ya la traen preamplificada.
¬¬ ya me empezaba a hacer bolas  

el parlante como dijo yoangel debe ser de 8ohm no menos x q puedes quemar el ci, a mas de 40w para que suene bien

saludos


----------



## 15584104 (Nov 19, 2008)

unas preguntas sobre este amplificador: http://construyasuvideorockola.com/sonido_e_amp1.php

puedo usar dos transformadores? uno de 12V 3amp y otro de 12v 2amp?

puedo usar el integrado STK 4171?, en vez del STK 4172-II?, que no lo consigo

quiero usar un tweeter y un woofer, de cuanto tienen que ser c/U? (W reales)
Gracias


----------



## dcmdcm (Nov 19, 2008)

si vas a usar una reproductor de mp3, no es necesario que uses un preamplificador, lo que podrias hacer es aumentar la ganancia en tu amplificadorfcador para lograr que la maxima salida de tu reproductor (que han de ser de 150mv a unos 330mv) sea igual a la maxima salida de tu amplificador. Tal vez debas leer las hojas de datos del ci para que veas con cuales resistencias controlas la ganancia. 

Siempre y cuando los dos integrados sean compatibles pin a pin si los puedes intercambiar. Revisa en las hojas de datos (www.datasheetarchive.com es una muy buena pagina para sacarlas). 

Si tus dos transformadores son de 12-0-12 en AC (o sea 24, con derivacion central) podrias unirlos en ignorando la derivacion central. o sea, si unes los secundarios de tus transformadores en serie, tendrias (ignorando la derivacion central de cada transformador) 24-0(en el punto donde se unen los dos transformadores)-24 en AC y las corrientes de los transformadores se suman. Yo he usado este metodo (dos transformadores) con amplificador discretos y no he tenido problema, no estoy seguro si con CIs haya algun problema, pero yo creo que no. 

generalmente los woofers deben soportar una mayor potencia que los tweeters, debido a la distribucion espectral de la musica y de las mayores sensitibidades de los tweeters. Si tu amplificador da 40Wrms por canal, podrias ocupar woofer=25Wrms y tweeter=15Wrms o incluso 30 y 10.


----------



## 15584104 (Nov 19, 2008)

Son compatibles?

STK4171 : http://pdf1.alldatasheet.co.kr/datasheet-pdf/view/41601/SANYO/STK4171.html

STK4172-II: http://pdf1.alldatasheet.com/datasheet-pdf/view/41596/SANYO/STK4172II.html

saludos y gracias...disculpen las molestias es que soy principiante.


----------



## dcmdcm (Nov 19, 2008)

no son compatibles, cheque las hojas de datos y el 4171 tiene mas pines que el 4172, ademas de que las conexiones equivalentes no estan en los mismos pines.

Segun esto el 4172II es compatible con 4102IIy 4101V.


----------



## 15584104 (Nov 20, 2008)

gracias despues veo lo que hago


----------



## franko1819 (Dic 26, 2008)

para mi que esos integrados tienen mas potencia porque son los de los equipos de musica(centros musicales)


----------



## peruanito2088 (Feb 23, 2009)

alguien que ya a construido un amplificador para mp3 y comente como lo fue diseñando la cual me interesa construirlo..cuanto..de potencia de salida "W" seria recomendada para construir un amplificador.. para el mp3..?


----------



## electronica-2000 (Feb 24, 2009)

y... podes armar uno con el tda2003 esos dan 10w y funcionan con 12v.
yo lo he usado con un mp3 y suena bien.



salu2


----------



## fernetpuro (Feb 25, 2009)

Yo me fabrique una una etapa amplificadora con volumen tono y balance, el circuito lo saque de la hoja de datos del TDA 2005, y creeme que quede mas que conforme. Le puse una bateria de 12V que tenia de una alarma domiciliaria y le puse dos parlantes de 5" de 4 ohm de buenos graves y a darle maza


----------



## DJ DRACO (Feb 25, 2009)

el MP3 provee la salida de señal de buena ganancia, y con ecualizacion previa.
lista para ser amplificada.
el amplificador no tine una "potencia" establecida solo pq sera para 1 MP3. el amplificador puede ser de 1w+1w o de 500w+500w.

todo va en cuestion de q quieres armar.

yo haria el tda2005 o 2 tda2003 o 2 tda2006 o 2 tda...jejejeje
cualquier par de tda sirven.
cualquier stk stereo sirve tambien.

solo debes ir buscando tu comodidad y potencia.

p/d: 10w + 10w es una muy buena potencia para un sistema casero.
50w + 50w t sirve para hacer fiestas medianas.
250w + 250w t sirve para fiestas enormes.

saludos.


----------



## peruanito2088 (Feb 25, 2009)

dj draco podrias darme algun información o esquema del algun amplificador de 12V para un mp3 que has realizado ...te lo agradeceria de antemano .


----------

